# Soundstream reference 1000sx set screws



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

So, got my hands on a suprisingly good condition Soundstream reference 1000sx.
The issue: someone gorilla-gripped the line-out set screws and actually broke the sides off.

Is there any way to get them out without completely stripping the amp. I did a preliminary attempt to remove the board, got intimidated when it wouldn't move after i removed EVERY, yes EVERY, fastener on the thing and just put it back together.

This is a bit out of my normal wheelhouse and i don't want to jack it up.

Pics


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Try this https://www.lowes.com/pd/SpeedOut-8...1FHLSERZRr4kI8HWWRUaAm5QEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Oh i got gobs of those, shadetree mechanic is one of my many hats and i fix what was previously fixed 😆

I tried tapping for an extractor and it screwed the set screw back in to where i felt it would be way too tight to pull out with my extractor without stripping the extraction hole, if that makes sense.
Its getting them past that plastic surround that is my biggest issue


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Noone has an idea about the plasic sleeves?


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Find a thin phasic straw that will fit just inside the plastic sleeve. Cut it to where the top is about 1/8" above the factory sleeve and the bottom below the set screw head as much as possible.

I'm sure you some of these. Find one that fits as tight as possible. You may need to grind the end to make a thicker blade or clearance the sides for a thinner shank diameter.


Scuff up the end of the bit with some scotchbrite, 180 grit, whatever. You need some grip. Clean well with acetone, lacquer thinner, ipa...

After your straw is set in place, glue the bit to the head of the screw. I would use 5 minute epoxy. probably just a drop The key is to get as much epoxy in there to encapsulate the head of the screw without letting too much seep down.

Let cure for as long as possible. At least an hour.

Carefully, lower your 1/4 impact on to the shank of the bit. Be sure it's in reverse. Do not let it rock. Give it a quick "pop" and it should come out.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Update









Success


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice. Ask for help and don't even explain how you did it. Did your wife show you how to use a screwdriver?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Well, *******, since i need to GIVE a lesson on how to use a screwdriver: stuck a bit of jb weld on a short wire, let it set for a bit then lift/wiggle the screws out. 

If you zoom a little you can see the weld on there, you can do that by moving two fingers in opposite directions on your phone screen


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Update: got some 10-32 stainless setscrews. All is well. Just got to test it now


----------

